# Help to remove the fuel pump? - R32 GTR



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Got the cover and fuel level sender off, I can see the pump but is covered. How do I remove it with out braking anything as I am not sure if its a clip or need to remove some bolts.

Need to verify the kind of pump I have fitted as the car was raced in Japan before being returned to normal.


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

The pump fits in a cradle that slides in the tank using clips


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

You should have this in the bottom of the tank which the pump sits inside its easier to remove this as a complete unit by sliding it in the direction the pump is facing which I think is to the passenger side


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

any clips or does that tray just slide to the left or passenger side?


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

It just slides to the left but I'd does have lugs as you can see on the side so as not to come loose you just slide it off but it may take a push and get some marigolds as it's at the bottom of the tank


----------



## LongRat (Apr 9, 2012)

The pump cradle points down and towards the left (passenger) side. To remove it, get your fingers round the back of the cradle (i.e. the driver's side) release the clip which you should be able to feel, and slide it up and towards the driver's side.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Got it out, does this look like a std pump? cannot see any part numbers


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

It looks it to me


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Just ordered a new Nismo pump


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

Yep that a standard pump


----------

